# A first of '07 from Kansas...



## KUJordan (Apr 24, 2007)

Went out with a couple friends yesterday to a good spot for just about everything.  I flipped this big guy just soon after beginning:







A few rocks later I flipped this not-so-handsome little fellow:







This little milk I flipped next takes the cake for the prettiest one I've found this year:












Here is the first speckled king, _Lampropeltis gentula holbrooki_, I've seen this year, it was flipped by one of the guys with us:












Here is the little speck next to another nice big milk Ginny flipped.  This is 2/3 of the _Lampropeltis_ species that can be found here- the other 1/3 is the prairie king, _L. calligaster_.







Peace out ya'll.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 24, 2007)

Again, very gorgeous snakes and you are very lucky to live where you live. Have you found any S.heros castancieps(Sp?) yet? 

You should get a pic with all 3 species of Lampropeltis together.

In the second pic with the rattler(?) you can see a Lampropeltis in the background. Did you catch that one?


----------



## arrowhd (Apr 25, 2007)

Again, amazing photos from Kansas.  Speckled kingsnakes are one of my favorites.  Just hope that little milk snake stays away from him or he'll be for dinner.


----------

